# Got my empty eyeshadow pans haul



## thebreat (Aug 26, 2007)

My haul consisted of acquiring some empty eyeshadow pans. So these are the pigments I pressed tonight! W00t!







Mix 1 - Cornflower/Fuchsia/Dark Soul Mixed

Mix 2 - Cornflower/Dark Soul Mixed

I accidentally spelled fuchsia wrong in the picture. . . oops.


----------



## mena22787 (Aug 26, 2007)

they look so perrrty!


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Aug 26, 2007)

cute!!


----------



## jannax212 (Aug 26, 2007)

oohlala!! mixing pigments.!! I never even thought of that!! They look beautiful!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 26, 2007)

Wow!  Those look really great!  I also love the ones you mixed!


----------



## frocher (Aug 26, 2007)

They look really good, I love the colors you created.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 26, 2007)

That looks so cool!


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Aug 26, 2007)

that looks cool!!


----------



## mac-cakes (Aug 27, 2007)

Very nice.. Im in love with pigment pressing. Do you notice the difference from using the jar vs pressed pigments? 
Your Mixes look amazing.. I want to see swatches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thanks for sharing


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 1, 2007)

Fantastic job! They look amazing!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 1, 2007)

Beautiful.


----------



## slowhoney (Sep 1, 2007)

Wow, they look so vibrant pressed!


----------



## Danapotter (Sep 2, 2007)

Great pressed pigments!

Enjoy!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 4, 2007)

They look beautiful!


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Sep 4, 2007)

They look great!!! I want to press some pigments now!!! Where did you get the empty pans from?


----------



## tsukiyomi (Sep 5, 2007)

Those are so pretty and the mixes are gorgeous. I need to get to mixing and pressing.


----------



## thebreat (Sep 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac-cakes* 

 
_Very nice.. Im in love with pigment pressing. Do you notice the difference from using the jar vs pressed pigments? 
Your Mixes look amazing.. I want to see swatches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thanks for sharing_

 















I forgot! I'm an NW15 in the summer!

I like the pressed version far more than the jar. They don't flake off on my cheek and they still have the same color pay-off. They are great this way!

I actually got my pans online from e-crater.com.


----------

